# Foros Novedades Galería de Fotos y Videos  Cadena Productiva y Comercial de la Carne de Cuy (Zootecnia Unalm)

## Bruno Cillóniz

A continuación les dejo un video de un grupo de alumnos de la UNALM de la carrera de Zootecnia, sobre el proceso productivo y comercial de la carne de cuy. 
PD: Algunas imágenes en el video pueden herir suceptibilidades. Se recomienda discreción.    Temas similares: CADENA PRODUCTIVA DE MAIZ MORADO Y CANARIO EN HUAURA Artículo: MEM impulsa cadena productiva de lácteos en zonas rurales de Puno Cadena Productiva de Ají Páprika en Arequipa Alicorp ampliará la Cadena Productiva a producción de granos andinos Cadena Productiva de la mandarina en Cañete

----------

